
For the BOFH in all of us – Powerful, low status jobs can lead to conflict - mbubb
http://powerful-low-status-jobs-lead-to-conflict
======
mbubb
[https://hbr.org/2016/02/how-powerful-low-status-jobs-lead-
to...](https://hbr.org/2016/02/how-powerful-low-status-jobs-lead-to-conflict)

